# UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional brown combo shots



## arutlosjr11

Gooday fellow Aquadive enthusiast and WUS forum members. I am pleased to release the first shot of the AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) combo and an additional shot of the (Brown dial/ Brown DLC crown) combo as well.

Again thank you for your continued support.

Without further ado...

Black dial/ SS crown










Brown dial/ Brown DLC crown


----------



## BOEB

Stunning !
Love them both ! |>|>|>


----------



## KUNISMAN

Love the hands/hour markers.
I´m waiting for your wrist shots arutlosjr11.


----------



## arutlosjr11

KUNISMAN said:


> Love the hands/hour markers.
> I´m waiting for your wrist shots arutlosjr11.


I'm thinking my wrist shots will come right along with all of the other wrist shots, as I too, am waiting for mine.


----------



## Cowbiker

Looking forward to getting my Brown and getting it salty!


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Both are beautiful. I went w/ Brown DLC, but like the other version Black S/S just as much. Can't wait for PATINA!!!


----------



## arutlosjr11

That black/ SS is Nice tho!


----------



## Beano

I'll take mine served brown with patina and leather on the side..... 

Beano

P.S. Sorry for the food theme, but I'm about to eat!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks for sharing Ariel.....Brown dial / crown / Isofrane / yellow insert......looks killer. The black looks good but IMO the brown takes the cake :-!


Cheers
Shannon

PS.....Any photos of the BS300 with the bracelet or mesh yet?


----------



## HR F1

the brown on brown is really nice!


----------



## Damradas

Very well done. I love them both but I'll go for the Brown / Bronze


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Agree that either version of the bronze would be good but went with the brown..


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX

I just got a brown bronze bs100 second hand and the pictures above just don't do it justice. I used a dremel with a cloth wheel and some Eagle 1 nano polish plus 15 min. The results were outstanding! The oxidation from the previous owner came right off. My wife thought I had bought a gold watch! She loves the brown on brown. Now, I can let it patina naturally as the new owner. 

Quick questions for all the AD owners: 
1. Is it normal for the bezel to spin so freely. I am comparing it to my Rolex GMTII, Zuriner Depth Charge, Armida A1 Superdome, Doxa 300T chrono, and Halios Puck. I like the 120 clicks but it seems a tad too light for a real dive watch. 

2. Is a helium escape valve missing or just not needed with bronze?

Also, the crystal diameter is on the small side at 31 mm; this is equivalent to my Rolex GMT2 and Submariner. I wish the crystal was a tad larger while keeping the external dimensions the same.

Overall, I really like this watch and I can't wait to see how it oxidizes.


----------



## amckiwi

Wear it in health
Great purchase but I am biased
A question why polish the oxidation off of you are looking to see it oxidise? (oxidise spelt correctly where I live)


----------



## arutlosjr11

*UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*

1. the bezel doesn't spin freely, it has a very sophisticated and more advanced than other brands, it has a soft, yet very precise clicking mechanism, it has a laser cut ratchet, which makes it easy to turn in one direction but not in the opposite, remember, this is a dive watch, it is main purpose is to serve divers and makes it easy for them to turn the bezel with gloves on.

2. The BS100 bronze was designed without the HRV, if you need an HRV, then the choice is the BS100 SS

3. The proportions are identical to the original Aquadive model 50 and Aquadive wanted to stay true to its roots, so altering those proportions was not an option for Aquadive.

Hope this helps...


----------



## CraigJordan

Very glad you made the brown band with the gold watch, it is a nice change up.


----------



## zephyrnoid

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*

Getting be an expert in Patina here so...
"Now, I can let it patina naturally as the new owner."
well sure but there are a few things to consider based on my recent experiments and research:
- A forced and controlled patina ( oxidation ) can actually protect your watch better that a so called 'natural patina'. Here's the short reason.
Natural patination, not only takes a VERY long time, but unless your work of art is a Bronze statue that's supposed to be heavily exposed, it's likely to encounter much more harmful substances and combinations of chemicals. Forced patination effectively 'plates' your piece with a known and balanced combination of chemicals -protecting it like PVD would for example.
- The way I force patination and then follow up with antiquing 'relief' , I can control the type and color of patina. You can't do that if you just let it do it's own thing.
- I now spend between 2 and 4 hrs working a watch and matching buckle ( if both are bronze). This results in about 15 layers of oxide and three relief sessions. That's the only way I found to simulate about a year of everyday use and exposure.
- Finally The Bronze BS100 has a bronze caseback, which I don't care for. In order to protect the caseback thread, I go through some extra steps to protect it as well as the crown thread. These are huge problem regions that need to be properly addressed and constantly maintained or some day......
you will not be able to remove the caseback or oxide will foul up the seal on your crown screw.
So I'm still working on the Patination tutorial and when it's done, I'll post it but here's the best news of all....
The BS100 being made of CUSN8 Bronze, patinated so beautifully with subtle multi-colored mid-tones and warmish red highlights. I'll let it rest for a month then will seal with microcrystaline wax and then let natural oils to their thing after that.
But the caseback seal has to be constantly treated with nano-oil or Militec1 or carnuba wax to keep it healthy. I also chase the seal (not undoing the caseback) with a sharp toothpick to keep fouling out of that seal.I run waxed dental floss gently around the open ( position3) crown stem to keep that unfouled too.
Sorry this was so long !


----------



## scuup

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*

I cant wait to see this, photos included also??


----------



## arutlosjr11

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*

Thank you for the info... sounds very interesting!


----------



## zephyrnoid

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*








Really Bad Pollen Allergy today ( sorry to whine ) Here's a quick test with the BS100 after bronzing, and addition of a fine Strap from GSD . I managed to get the watchcase color to match the flamed SS Buckle Greg Stevens supplied! Whoot!
Though I love the ISOfrane strap, the smell of that Horween leather rocks. Which do you prefer for Dry Land ?


----------



## zephyrnoid

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*








One more for today. G'nite...


----------



## cbr2012

It would be great to see some shots after a few months on the wrist with a nicely developed patina


----------



## tumbler

*Re: UPDATE #2: AD Bronze BS100 (Black dial/ SS crown) pics released + additional ...*



zephyrnoid said:


> One more for today. G'nite...


Such an beautiful combination.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Since the brown was the first out took it and the patina is progessing great.


----------

